# Twisted Customs ATV?



## TXsilverado

anyone delt with them? i'm having a bad experience with them right now. I sent them a 2007 king quad that wouldnt start. they diagnosed it as the top end. i got them a new jug, and they put in a new piston and rings. quoted me 3 weeks to completion 2 months ago. last week they called and said they couldnt start it and didnt know why it wouldnt start, but it has compression, air, fuel and spark. i picked it up and took it to k's yamaha/polaris/suzuki in humble tx. they found only 40psi compression and are now tearing into the top end. WTF? hopefully it is just a cam out of time and bleeding off pressure? depending on what they find, im almost tempted to take this to small claims court.


----------



## southernbrute750

Good luck. Should have done a little reasearch about him. That place is a scam. There's about 5 people on here with the Junkyards twisted customs lift kit that are out a couple thousand because his lifts can't even be ran on the bike.


----------



## TXsilverado

i found that thread since making this post. i read something about a lawsuit? what came from it?


----------



## southernbrute750

I think all they did was filed a complaint with the BBC.


----------



## TXsilverado

i plan to give the new owner a chance to make things right...if he doesnt i will take them to small claims court. the only thing they managed to get right was my highlifter springs on the front shocks....and that was after i showed them that they put the rear springs on the front by mistake.


----------



## jrpro130

He won't make it right...don't u worry about that!

I had a bad deal with him...check out my threads.


----------



## Polaris425

New owner???? Doubt that. Either way that name and their reputation and their reliability isn't worth a crap. New owner or not.


----------



## wcs61

I know you do not like links here but wth. If you have issue's with internet fraud this may be the place to complain. Haven't checked it out since I have no complaints.
http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx


----------



## browland

TXsilverado said:


> i found that thread since making this post. i read something about a lawsuit? what came from it?


that would be me ....
couldnt even roll the bike out of the garage. after 2 attempts at building a new lift I went ahead and bought a catvos, sent him his crap and got my attny to file suit since I already had him retained for other issues he was glad to accept the case. If you already have your bike back , and he has your money, Im betting phone calls and texts have ceased in return from him at this point. I got my money back from the bank, but Im still going after him thru a different route , texas secretary of state and FTB frown heavily on this type of business. Its going to be really fun !


----------



## Beachcruiser

I was inactive from MIMB for about 9 months and all this stuff has happened since then. Here I was thinking TC still made badass lifts and such. Didn't even know


----------



## KidRock

Beachcruiser said:


> I was inactive from MIMB for about 9 months and all this stuff has happened since then. Here I was thinking TC still made badass lifts and such. Didn't even know


Same here. I saw this and was like WOW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backwoodsboy70

yea that place is a scam!!!! just ask my brother , CAMOBRUTE152 , he had the 5 inch lift and it was the biggest joke ever , he had to loase sooo much money on it jus to sell it , that guy is a joke and a pos ,,, hes so lucky hes in tx bc he wouldnt be walking if he was here lol


----------



## TXsilverado

the man working on my bike (name slips my memmory) said that he bought out mark. mark is still around though. he seems like a pretty honest straight forward guy. he seemed annoyed that he couldnt find the problem and wanted to know what the dealership found. the part that bugs the **** out of me is they told me 5 times that it has good compression and the dealer finds low compression in 10 minutes of diagnosing. no **** it wont start on 40 compression.


----------



## JPs300

browland said:


> that would be me ....
> couldnt even roll the bike out of the garage. after 2 attempts at building a new lift I went ahead and bought a catvos, sent him his crap and got my attny to file suit since I already had him retained for other issues he was glad to accept the case. If you already have your bike back , and he has your money, Im betting phone calls and texts have ceased in return from him at this point. I got my money back from the bank, but Im still going after him thru a different route , texas secretary of state and FTB frown heavily on this type of business. Its going to be really fun !



Glad to hear someone is pursuing him legally.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I have the same bike and at 40psi noo sir needs 100 psi for 700 cc. Hes a joke i heard about him. Good luck with it id try get your money back.


----------



## gpinjason

TXsilverado said:


> the man working on my bike (name slips my memmory) said that he bought out mark. mark is still around though. he seems like a pretty honest straight forward guy. he seemed annoyed that he couldnt find the problem and wanted to know what the dealership found. the part that bugs the **** out of me is they told me 5 times that it has good compression and the dealer finds low compression in 10 minutes of diagnosing. no **** it wont start on 40 compression.


Is his name Jesse?


----------



## TXsilverado

not sure. K's just gave me some great news! he said that the motor should have never been put back together in this condition. the piston is damaged from a bad pin, the pin was damaged and hanging out, the rod is damaged and scratched the crank up. the timing was off, the bolts werent torqued to spec and they want 3200 to completely rebuild the enigne (which i think is CRAZY). 

quad is totaled basically lol. anyone got a spare engine layin round? this is BS


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

u can get a new motor for 2500 from dealer in louisiana. i mean i hopped mine up with aftermarket cams valves piston crank and bored it to a 780cc and it cost me only 2879.00 dollars. thats played they should of never put it back together. but when people think they know what they are doing and really dont this is what happins cost us more and more money!


----------



## monsterbrute750

WOW !! It is crazy reading all of this. Wasn't it just a year ago that Twisted was going to events and helping MIMB members install lifts etc. ?? Sad to hear it was all a front for bad product.


----------



## TooTall

man that sucks . . . get that bike fixed so we can go riding !


----------



## speedman

When mark Forster opened or atleast joined this website we all thought he was straight up honest guy, hell I'd email him and he'd email me back right away even phone calls he didn't answer 5 mins later got a call back. But as soon as I got his lift and rode on it and it broke and then an axle and then this broke and that broke and I would call to let him know didn't even want him fixing it and he wouldn't answer anything, I traded the tc lift for a catvos with gorilla axles and I've been on 6 hard rides not one thing broke. Don't get me wrong the lift looked good and actually rode good the first time I went riding maybe if the a arm wouldn't have broke and axles also it still be on my bike, but his axles for that lifts are basically stock axles just longer. Browland is the lawsuit going through or is he not responding? Cause he denied my BBB and last time I heard his voice he called me threatening and Ricky saying he was coming to take everything from us for lying cause I put up a false claim lmao man I can go on and on. I believe you that it's a new owner cause of his craigslist ad remember guys he's going to be on the discovery channel lmao. I feel sorry for who ever bought his company, I know I'd be the owner if I was flying down a trail and that a arm broke or even better 880brute (think that's his name) the guy from four lug thugs had the same problem his a arm
Broke and on the same side mine did and the same place so I know it wasn't just the lift I bought. And that's that I bought the lift from camobrute and the lift rode fine on it's only ride till everything broke. But like everyone else says if he was in Florida hed hate me I'd be at his shop before he opened waiting for him.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Polaris425

TXsilverado said:


> . mark is still around though. he seems like a pretty honest straight forward guy. .


That's how he gets you. He's a smooth talking snake in the grass. All lies. Trust me I've talked to him on the phone.


----------



## speedman

^^^ same here, who ever thinks of dealing with him, DONT!!!


----------



## countryboy61283

$3200 to rebuild a stock single cyclinder??? Total BS, it only cost me $1800 to rebuild my 750 vtwin


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

3200 thats a rip off too. i bought a 750 07 motor for 1000 bucks. i was gonna have to rebuild my whole ,motor crank, rod, bearing and all from a atv mechanic and he was only gonna charge 1300. thats a crazy price.


----------



## LM83

Dealer charged me $4,800 for my motor. Labor was ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Y'all are paying too much for sure. I pulled my motor & took to a guy. Bought parts for $1200 including HC pistons & web150i cams & paid him $300 to rebuild. Then I picked up motor & put it back in. Pulling the motor yourself can save you some $$ parts & labor I was in it $1500.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

p425 ur right there. if i was them and ever needed to do morot work id pull ma motor myself and bring it in saves alot of labor charges. most people will charge 1000 to pull a motor!


----------



## Waddaman

I went to the dealer to get a quote on a valve seal job done. $800 engine in their shop, I just laughed. I thought these engines would be complicated inside so I was debating whether or not to do it myself. Decided to try it myself and wow, you guys got ripped on labor. These things are actually very easy, I only did/am doing top end and timing chains/starter/everything in side cover which is basically everything but tranny. All you need is a service manual and MIMB people to help you out and you'll be fine.

But back on topic, someone should see if the business has a new owner. If he did sell it it's not fair to the new owner that we tarnish his name, that could seriously ruin someones life economically for something he had nothing to do with.


----------



## JPs300

^ 50/50. New owner should have been smart enough to research the company he was buying. The name is already garbage, whether or not it gets bashed from this point forward or not.


----------



## Polaris425

JPs300 said:


> ^ 50/50. New owner should have been smart enough to research the company he was buying. The name is already garbage, whether or not it gets bashed from this point forward or not.


Agreed.


----------



## speedman

So true Jp!! I know if I was buying a big company I want to see feedback from people and do searches on them. I say we show that guy our threads do he sees what a good guy mark is lmao


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I stumbled across a twisted customs group of riders at river run this past weekend, one rider so happened to have the 5" lift on his brute and it had a buckled front right a-arm. Needless to say he wasn't very happy cause he was at the back of the park at 5 corners. Not a very brite group of individuals either. We ended up helping them get the bike back to his camp.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

If someone did buy the company, I sure hope for his sake he just bought the building/equipment and is going with a new name. Nothing wrong w/ purchasing space/equipment.


----------



## speedman

CATVOS FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## J.Tal

I cant believe some of you local Texas boys aint made him a missing person yet. I still got my 5in. TC lift if some poor fool wants to be the new owner! haha!


----------



## filthyredneck

^Haha...sad part his shop is less than an hour from my house. I thought he was a good guy at first but soon learned his product was not put together right at all. But I have to admit his vision of what his lift was "supposed" to be was 100% what I wanted for my brute. I have a friend with a TC 7" that after he has gone through it and rewelded everything and modified/beefed it up in a few areas and then threw a set of Turner axles under it I am VERY impressed with it. Again, he spent hours on end reworking this lift to make it right (especially since it wouldn't even bolt up on the brute when he first got it), but its awesome now. I am going to try to do the same thing but with a 5", already paid for my lift and axles, just waiting on it all to get here so I can start fabricating...mine will probably get Catvos tie rods, and I am going to arch the upper a-arms for Turner CV clearance. Big Plans and alot of fab work, and I will have a solid lift when I'm done, AND I'm cutting a new shock plate that WILL NOT say Twisted Customs. Definitely going to be alot of work, but I think it'll pay off.


----------



## JPs300

Sounds like far more work re-working than just starting from scratch and doing it right in the first place.


----------



## speedman

j.tal i feel bad for you man dont take it in a bad way but dang your still stuck with it? sucks man, try selling it. i wonder how this other guy with the 5" tc think rottentexas something like that he had the red one. flithy i was going to do the same thing with my tc before i got the catvos. its going to be a mission but its going to be well worth it knowing you fixed it. and jp that lift will still be on my bike if he would of made it right the first time. and the thing for me, i think he made one good lift, the one on his bike, and the rest he didnt care about. thats what i think.


----------



## browland

The one lift properly made that's on his bike .... Somebody else made. That man hasn't ever held a mig or tig in his hands before and it shows . Look at the bushings he made ... Looks like he sculpted them with a steak knife ! Then we could talk about using an instrument called a rule , or maybe even a tape measure , I think every shock tab was eyeballed , at best , oh well just thought I'd chime in, that is all , good day lol


----------



## jrpro130

Dude my LIFT itself was perfect...axles itself not so much.

Not to stand up for him, but I checked out the welds real good, mine are actually decent. They need to be hotter, but they do have ok penetration. I got some pics of me 3 wheeling in the nasty and it held up!

I should have just put axles in it, but I couldn't stand putting any more $ into it


----------



## speedman

Ricky your lift was good I don't think flithy needs to do any mods to it only axles tell you the truth. I'm happy I got a catvos now. I still can't believe how bad the welds where on mine. There where holes in them, every weld looked horrible. Only welds that looked good where on the shock mount and on the outside part not the inside part. Catvos welds are incredible, inside the shock mount look like quarters laying on them selves. Beautiful welds. But w/e no more bashing mr mark. Maybe he is a good guy... NOT! Lol


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## J.Tal

I still have it for sure! Thats the best F'N I ever got! Shes a keeper! Im like ya"ll tho on a serious note... maybe one day I'll get some different axles and have a pro welder look it over good. No tango deniro right now for that project.


----------



## filthyredneck

^I bought Turner HD's... Don't think they'll clear the upper a-arms without the inner cv's rubbing. I'm gonna arch the a-arms and reconstruct the ball joint mounts as well as add some bracing to the arms and possibly relocate the shock mounts.


----------



## JPs300

Turner axles - FTW!!!


----------



## speedman

J.Tal said:


> I still have it for sure! Thats the best F'N I ever got! Shes a keeper! Im like ya"ll tho on a serious note... maybe one day I'll get some different axles and have a pro welder look it over good. No tango deniro right now for that project.




i feel you on the no money part, but just so you dont feel like its a bunch of metal on the floor give it to someone who knows how to weld and get turners man. thats what i was going to do before my catvos


----------



## N2DSWAG

jrpro, did you ever end up suing Mark? What came out of that?


----------



## JPs300

I believe browland is the only one to actually file suit. 




Just realized, maybe Mark was just dyslexic? Shop name was supposed to be Custom Twisted? - It's custom, but you'd be lucky to make that twisted pile of crap work?


----------



## N2DSWAG

Did he get anything out of them?


----------



## browland

N2DSWAG said:


> Did he get anything out of them?


 not yet........


----------



## 2011BruteForce750

how'd it go? thats deff some BS there!!!!!!


----------



## jrpro130

N2DSWAG said:


> jrpro, did you ever end up suing Mark? What came out of that?


No I didn't, across state lines make things extremely difficuilt. It wouldn't be financially feasible for me right now, it would cost about 2x of the lift. 

The problem is, we didn't get scammed...we physically recieved the product. It was not defective, it's just not up to the standard we would like it to be. It's just his customer service that lacks.

Any other company that sold me a product that I wasn't happy with would gladly exhange it. Look at CATVOS. 

I would have been perfectly happy if mark just exchanged my axles for turners, I would have paid the diff...it was like 200 dollars.

I paid 2064 for my lift, 4 months later he came otu with the HD axles for 2200 for the whole lift. (then he gradually raised the price, but anyway) a good company would have said "ok, your having very bad axle probs, send me yours and I'll send you new ones to try out"

But no...he had to be difficuilt....

Now I've lived and learned. CATVOS FTW!!!


----------



## browland

jrpro130 said:


> No I didn't, across state lines make things extremely difficuilt. It wouldn't be financially feasible for me right now, it would cost about 2x of the lift.
> 
> The problem is, we didn't get scammed...we physically recieved the product. It was not defective, it's just not up to the standard we would like it to be. It's just his customer service that lacks.
> 
> Any other company that sold me a product that I wasn't happy with would gladly exhange it. Look at CATVOS.
> 
> I would have been perfectly happy if mark just exchanged my axles for turners, I would have paid the diff...it was like 200 dollars.
> 
> I paid 2064 for my lift, 4 months later he came otu with the HD axles for 2200 for the whole lift. (then he gradually raised the price, but anyway) a good company would have said "ok, your having very bad axle probs, send me yours and I'll send you new ones to try out"
> 
> But no...he had to be difficuilt....
> 
> Now I've lived and learned. CATVOS FTW!!!


Not completely true.... It has to be a functional product. If that were true numerous people would throw **** together , call it a polished turd, sell it and have no recourse as long as they got paid. Mine would not roll forward or turn, yours broke axles, if you got to ride it more than ten minutes you would have broke the A arms at the ball joints and then you would have bigger problems. Just saying .... Federal trade has regulations for his kind


----------



## speedman

I love my catvos lift, but I liked my tc lift until it broke. And when i saw how thick catvos arms and where ball joints goes its crazy how this the material mark was using compared to catvos. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck

speedman said:


> I love my catvos lift, but I liked my tc lift until it broke. And when i saw how thick catvos arms and where ball joints goes its crazy how this the material mark was using compared to catvos.
> 
> 
> On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


^Yeah I went out yesterday and actually measured the pads for the ball joints on my Catvos and then went down to the welding shop and bought some plate to build some very similar ones for the TC project I'm working on now. Its gonna be awhile, but I'm sure I'll have a solid lift when its done.


----------



## speedman

Filthy post up a thread in kawi section about the build man I wanna see it.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## TXsilverado

just an update for you guys. the new owner of TWC was awesome to work with. i called and just said that we need to come to a resolution. I was expecting for the convo to get nasty but it didnt at all. he asked for me to send the documents from the dealer and i did. he purchased the company and inharited my quad in the process. he kept up with his txt and phone calls and answered everything within 10 minutes. we came to an agreement and he paid me my cash back no questions asked. i gave them 600 down and got 500 back. they had 150 into a piston and rings so i thought it was more than fair for him to offer 500. he understands that the company has a bad rep but is doing his best to turn it around. i believe he is a cop and he bought twc as a hobby. dont quote me on this. i met him in person to collect the money and he was very pleasent.

things like this will happen with EVERY company. the way they handle issues like this when they come up speaks a ton about their integrity. hopefully mark didnt destroy the name too bad for the new owner to bring it back. if i understand correctly, mark has nothing to do with the ATV side of the business anymore. he does still do work out of the same shop. they have a collision service running in there that he handles.


----------



## JPs300

IMO it would make a lot more sense to change the name and build it from scratch vs having to rebuild a name that has so much negative press.


----------



## TXsilverado

i agree, but i didnt feel that it was my place to tell him how to run his business...i just nodded and went on my way.


----------



## JPs300

True - glad to hear your situation was resolved reasonably.


----------



## Polaris425

Agreed. He needs to change the name. HOWEVER, a rose by any other name........... an so forth. Just hope the new guy stays away from Mark. I wouldnt even want to share space w/ him.


----------



## Stogi

Collision service? Jeesh... I would hate to ride in any cars he "repaired"....lol


----------



## Brute and RZR

I also have one of the 5" lifts without the HD axles. I have not had any trouble out of the lift but the axles didn't hold up. So about two weeks ago I started trying to get the HD's the new guy said he had to talk to Mark and would call me back. I waited 4 day and still no call so I called back he told me he would call me back again because he was driving. Again I waited still no call a week went by. I call a few times more. Ended up calling and having a set of monkeys made up. Guess I should have done that in the first place.


----------



## browland

Brute and RZR said:


> I also have one of the 5" lifts without the HD axles. I have not had any trouble out of the lift but the axles didn't hold up. So about two weeks ago I started trying to get the HD's the new guy said he had to talk to Mark and would call me back. I waited 4 day and still no call so I called back he told me he would call me back again because he was driving. Again I waited still no call a week went by. I call a few times more. Ended up calling and having a set of monkeys made up. Guess I should have done that in the first place.


maybe its marks brother?? niether one can fab or layout a piece of metal. Hope the new guy folds as well in a month or so, obviously if he is asking marks permission to take a shi t his lifts will be no better. Mark is an as s but smart enough to get some other looser to spend money and be the front line with money while they make a lift look like a chinese abortion , and markv gets away as usual. Im so glad i got my money back


----------



## speedman

browland said:


> maybe its marks brother?? niether one can fab or layout a piece of metal. Hope the new guy folds as well in a month or so, obviously if he is asking marks permission to take a shi t his lifts will be no better. Mark is an as s but smart enough to get some other looser to spend money and be the front line with money while they make a lift look like a chinese abortion , and markv gets away as usual. Im so glad i got my money back


Glad you got your money back, I'm glad I got to trade mine for a catvos, I hope whoever bought it can make it if not to bad I guess lol. I don't care no more 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## J.Tal

sold my TC lift today!! lost my a$$ but maybe the next guy will make something usable out of it. the guy seemed excited about it, so i hope it works out... we'll see. MY question is... What should I do with the money I got from the lift? Buy the OL2's or what?


----------

